# Making Pot Holders?



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Recently got a few really cute "kitchen" remnants from Wal-Mart. Thought I'd make pot holders for my friends. Found some batting that looks do-able, but can't find that silver colored, metalic-looking material that goes on the back side of a pot holder. Anyone know where I could get some? Does it have a certain name?


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I just use a dark colored fabric - natural fiber - and use old mattress pads for the batting. I use 3 layers of the old mattres pads (from thrift stores - these are not the plastic ones, but the old heavy cotton) and one layer of fabric for the front and back. I've used them for years and never had anyone complain of heat coming through.


----------



## shar (May 3, 2006)

A friend of mine makes potholders and she used a ironing board cover, just cut it up to the size needed. She said that it was cheaper than buying that
silver stuff from the fabric store.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Here you go....this is a great little company. I buy from them often, love their laces. 

http://www.homesew.com

type in Insul-bright in the search and it will bring it up


----------



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the great suggestions & referrences! Y'all are the best resource a homesteader could have. I even have some old mattress covers. And I think I'll just use regular material on both sides. Never thought about the Teflon in that stuff.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Joann's carries it.

the problem is using polyester batting.. it melts! use cotton. the fabric I have found to use is wool. Old men's wool suits or coats, several layers works quite well. It is what we used to use before the metalic fabric was invented.


----------



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks. I've never been to Joann's, but heard they have one in New Orleans so will try to go there next trip. Of course, I really want to look around there anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Not trying to hijack the topic, but it reminds me of something. When my brothers and I were kids, my mother bought these pot holder makers for us that used these stretchy loops of material. Us kids had so much fun making potholders that my mother had to go buy refills of the loops a few times. We made dozens of potholders that my mother used for years and years. There might still be a few of those old potholders around here. I'll have to go look in the back of the linen drawers to see if there are any still hanging around.


----------



## MtnGranny (Mar 3, 2006)

I have an old potholder my grandmother made. She used an old wash rag for the batting and machine quilted it.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Wool sounds like a good idea. It doesn't burn as readily as cotton. Ann, the lady with a drawer full of scorched hot pads.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

A few layers of terry cloth (old towels) works for batting in pot holders. 

I just use a kitchen towel to pull stuff off the stove or out of the oven. Works fine.

Of course if you have money burning a hole in your pocket, there's always.....
http://www.lylefabrics.com/holder-batting-yard-p-2581.html

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

CraftyDiva said:


> I just use a kitchen towel to pull stuff off the stove or out of the oven. Works fine.


 Me too. Double-duty.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Whenever Joann has notions 50%, I get an ironing board cover for pot holders and table mats. (Ironing board covers at all the other stores are just plain cotton, no reflective fabric. So I depend on Joann for my ironing board cover.)


----------

